
Is Trump Getting His News from Reddit? - pencilpup223
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/05/trump-finds-old-rosie-odonnell-tweet-about-comey-on-reddit.html
======
devopsproject
Is trump reading reddit? No.

Is someone with access to Trump's twitter account reposting shit from reddit?
yes

~~~
NwmG
quote from article - " more likely, White House social-media director Dan
Scavino — happen to see the news on Reddit’s infamous /r/The_Donald"

